# IBS and Fybroids



## 22235 (Jul 10, 2005)

I have had severe pain with fybroids and doctor put me on 800 mg. three times a day. That worked great up until 3 months ago when I began experiencing severe abdonminal pain and bloating when I took the medication. I have now stopped taking the medication and will be returning to the doctor for a schedule ablation, however I now cannot get rid of what feels like a lump in my throat and additional bouts of abdominal pain with diarrhea. Does anyone have a suggestion what may now be causing these additional abdominal problems.


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

800 mgs. of what medication?


----------



## 22235 (Jul 10, 2005)

Motrin is the medication...sorry!


----------

